# Cataract surgery



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm having cataract surgery on my left eye on the 21st November and the right eye two weeks later. There was a post here on cataracts but I can't find it. Can anybody find it for me please or any info on recovery times would be very helpful.

Thanks

Don


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Don, try this one.......

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/124-health-fitness/45907-cataract-op-terrified.html

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Don.
I had both mine done March 2016. I also was terrified of anything near my eyes. But everyone kept telling me it was painless.
Well it wasn't as bad as I imagined but I did feel considerable pain for the two minutes of each opp. 
But the recovery was almost immediate even though I was not allowed to drive home after each opp. I was able to drive the next day and my vision was brilliant as well as colours.
I did have to have laser correction a few weeks later but that was immediate and totally painless. 

Now over a year later I don't need glass's except for reading. 

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Had both of mine done last year first one totally pain free second hurt afterwards as apparently MUH harer old lens to get out that lead to another problem 6 months later which required more work but all sorted now.

The actual op terrified me as like you - the thought of someone approaching my eye with a sharp instrumen caused my toes to curl.....

but in fact it was dead easy - no problems and I did NOT see any instruments approaching my eye so relax......

The recovery for the first eye was literally a few days the second took a couple of weeks but the improvement was instant and I really do recommend the whole thing....

Relax and it will not be a problem we will be thinking of you on the 21st.


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I had my second one done last week. The op was fine. I can't say it's pleasant, and because I am seriously short sighted (-10.5) you apparently feel more pressure, but it all passed and pressure, not pain, was all I felt.

I was driving the next day (short, local drive) as I knew my sight was perfect and I had no pain. Just been out walking the dogs on the windy Magog downs - first time my eye has been in the wind with no contact lens for 30 years - absolutely fine.

I think the steroid eye drops are playing havoc with my blood sugars, but you HAVE to keep up the eye drop regime religiously for a good recovery.

Best wishes for your op.

Lesley


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Hi Don.
> I had both mine done March 2016. I also was terrified of anything near my eyes. But everyone kept telling me it was painless.
> Well it wasn't as bad as I imagined but I did feel considerable pain for the two minutes of each opp.
> But the recovery was almost immediate even though I was not allowed to drive home after each opp. I was able to drive the next day and my vision was brilliant as well as colours.
> ...


Ray,

That's very good news about driving next day, I hope I can do the same/

We plan to change the car as soon as the second eye is done. The Picasso is not really suitable for the track up to the cottage in Lagos so we are getting a Honda CRV 4x4 automatic. Our daughter is having the Picasso as her car is just about on its last legs.

I can't see us getting away until end of January, what with commitments and the ferries being fully booked.

We should have a couple of months in Portugal at least and then back home to refurbish the flat which I'm not looking forward to. At least we won't be in the place while the work is carried out.

Hopefully see you and Pru sometime in Jan/Feb if all goes to plan.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Don. Should be there till March 5th. Just let us know when you arrive safe and sound.
March starts to see the places filling up. I like the weather but not the crowds.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Had my right eye done about March time, no problems at all and not in the least bit scared, Well we are well ard up Norf.. 

Having the left eye done if they say it need's doing when I go to Hull eye hospital next week, maybe I can pass the eye test for my surrender at seventy HGV for the van, I failed the HGV eye test but passed for a normal car licence, but that test was before I had my cataract done in my right eye..

Don't worry the op is easy and personally I felt nothing, during the op and after.

ray


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

It must be the time of the year Don. I go to the hospital on Monday for the pre-op consultation then the following Monday for the operation itself on my left eye. Like most folk I don't like the idea of someone poking around in my eye but I'm sure it will be all worthwhile.
Good luck with your op. 

Nick.


----------



## Don Madge (Jul 26, 2016)

Both eyes are now cataract free, had the last one done on the 19th December. Saw the consultant today for a check up and all is well. I realise now I should never have been driving with my eyes as bad as they were.

The apartment purchase is just about complete. The place needs refurbishing but we plan to have it done after we return from Portugal at Easter. As the apartment is leasehold one has to apply for permission before work can commence. It appears it takes six weeks (plus £100) for the go ahead to come through.

We have booked the Portsmouth to Santander ferry for the 20th January so we will at Lagos on the 23rd. Can't wait to get away as this is the first winter we have been in the UK for many years. We don't have any heavy duty cold weather kit so we are having to use layers to try and keep warm whilst out walking.

Hoping to meet up with Ray & Pru plus anybody else who is on the western Algarve while we are there.

Have a merry Christmas and a peaceful new year.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Don, we will be waiting for you.
Can I ask where you got the details of your last cottage in the hills please? A friend is looking for similar.

Great to be able to see the signposts again isn't it?

Ray.


----------

